# What Are You Listening Too // Non-Metal Edition



## Trespass (Mar 21, 2008)

Lets see...

9 Al Di Meola Albums
2 Guitar Trio Albums (Meola, McLaughlin, De Lucia)
4 Albert Collins Albums
4 Andy McKee Albums
3 Antoine Dufour Albums (Existence, his new album rocks!)
1 B.B. King Album (I can't afford to buy anymore )
3 David Sanborn Albums (Just purchased this morning, and DAMNIT he's AMAZING!)
10 Don Ross Albums
1 Moe Koffman Album (Signed by Moe before he died)
1 Robert Cray Album (Shame + A Sin. He's hit and miss with me)
3 Ronnie Earl and The Broadcasters Albums (I think he blows away any of the mainsteam bluesmen, really)
1 Sikth (...)
3 Trace Bundy Albums

Yup, this is my current cycle of albums I chose out till I get bored of them. (2-3 months)

And lastly, in the pic and while I write this, I'm listening to Mastercharge by Albert Collins




And Sanborn is amazing, Crossfire off of Upfront blows my mind


----------



## Shannon (Mar 21, 2008)

As for non-metal, I've been listening to the following lately....

Allan Holdsworth
John Zorn's Astronome
Frank Zappa
Element of Surprise
Genesis
Iceburn


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 21, 2008)

Some of my more recent acquisitions:

Lenny White--Venusian Summer
Miles Davis--The Complete Cellar Door Sessions
Miles Davis--In Concert: Live at Philharmonic Hall
John Coltrane--Newport Jazz Festival '63 and '65
Flora Purim--Encounter
Weather Report--Live in Tokyo
Jonas Hellborg--Art Metal
Sam Rivers--Contours
Zappa--Hot Rats (had it on LP for years, finally got the CD)
Zappa--Tinseltown Rebellion

Geez, no metal in there at all. I must be getting old!


----------



## Groff (Mar 21, 2008)

Maroon 5


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 21, 2008)

Chaka Khan...I'm a huge Chakaholic


----------



## Trespass (Mar 22, 2008)

To anyone who cares, David Sanborn's stuff is amazing!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 22, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz - Are you gunna go my way CD
Jamiroquai - Synkronized
The Hush Sound - Goodbye Blues
Danny Elfman
Seawolf
Nicole Atkins and the Sea
Some local punkish stuff
And the ever constant Queen


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 22, 2008)

Grant Green
Miles Davis
Wes Montgomery

...and more Holdsworth.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 22, 2008)

brett garsed. nuff sed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Recently, every 'Mode album since Black Celebration.


----------



## Splees (Mar 22, 2008)

I was looking through a stack of cd's and found some Infinite Number of Sounds and a Hitchcock Go Home disc. Very good stuff. INS was based out of ohio, pretty eclectic group. HGH is a french folk rock band. A lot of banjo and les paul action.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd be down to be listening to some Brett Garsed. Good albums? I love 'And a Crow Came Out" from that 1998 clip on youtube. What cd is that on.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 22, 2008)

Nina Simone, Ella Fitzgerald, Django Reinhard, Billie Holiday.


----------



## arktan (Mar 27, 2008)

Non-metal edition:

Robert Mirabal
Aretha Franklin
The Doors 
Lene Marlin
Franz Schubert
and 
Dornenreich the album: Hexenwind (i know, they're usually metal but this album is accoustic and it's fuckin' great!!!)


----------



## Kotex (Mar 27, 2008)

Stuart Hamm, The Doors, Mammatus,Rodrigo y Gabrielle


----------



## String Seraphim (Mar 27, 2008)

Robert Conti

Buckethead - Acoustic Shards

Sai Ghose Trio

Fuel - Natural Selection

Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Trespass (Mar 27, 2008)

String Seraphim said:


> Robert Conti





I obtained another Di Meola album, Orange and Blue. And honestly, its amazing! As good as Tirami Su, which has that feel but Orange and Blue is more traditional Meola/Fusion sound, with a lot of the elements that later made Tirami Su jamazing!


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 28, 2008)

Steely Dan - AJA
Bailey/Lewis/Zorn - Yankees


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 28, 2008)

Lenny White - Venusian Summer

Flora Purim - Nothing Will Be As It Was...Tomorrow

Miles Davis - The Complete Cellar Door Sessions

Alex Machacek/Jeff Sipe/Matthew Garrison - Improvisations



Trespass said:


> I obtained another Di Meola album, Orange and Blue. And honestly, its amazing! As good as Tirami Su, which has that feel but Orange and Blue is more traditional Meola/Fusion sound, with a lot of the elements that later made Tirami Su jamazing!



Have you heard his "Kiss My Axe" album? If not, you really need to get that one. It was the album after Tirami Su and blows it away in every respect.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 28, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I'd be down to be listening to some Brett Garsed. Good albums? I love 'And a Crow Came Out" from that 1998 clip on youtube. What cd is that on.



not sure what album thats off sorry man, but check out the album "big sky" and anything by uncle moe's space ranch


----------



## Trespass (Mar 31, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Lenny White - Venusian Summer
> 
> Flora Purim - Nothing Will Be As It Was...Tomorrow
> 
> ...



False. Tirami Su, Orange and Blue, (rhymes lol) and Kiss My Axe are all good, but Tirami Su is the jewel here. One Night Last June is utterly amazing, (Al Di Meola's masterpiece, IMHO, at least the live in 2004 version, or the Live version on youtube with the ADM Projekt).

I have:

Land of the Midnight Sun
Elegant Gypsy
Casino
Orange and Blue
Tirami Su
Kiss my Axe
Diabolic Inventions and Seductions for Acoustic Guitar
Di Meola plays Piazolla
Consequence of Chaos
Soaring Through a Dream



Thrashmanzac said:


> not sure what album thats off sorry man, but check out the album "big sky" and anything by uncle moe's space ranch



Definitely will check out.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 31, 2008)

various Radiohead, the Beatles, Kanye West, Jay-Z, Sigur Ros, Billy Talent (this may count as metal by SOME standards though)

the only thing i've really been listening to a LOT of is:

Crippled Black Phoenix - A Shared Love of Disasters (album)
going apeshit over the guitar solo in the track "Goodnight Europe" off that album. omfg...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 31, 2008)

Trespass said:


> False. Tirami Su, Orange and Blue, (rhymes lol) and Kiss My Axe are all good, but Tirami Su is the jewel here. One Night Last June is utterly amazing, (Al Di Meola's masterpiece, IMHO, at least the live in 2004 version, or the Live version on youtube with the ADM Projekt).



To me, half of Tirami Su was brilliant, and half put me to sleep. "Beijing Demons" and the remake of "Song to the Pharaoh Kings" were brilliant, but a lot of the rest seemed like Muzak to me. Overall, I thought that Kiss My Axe was a much better conceived effort. But heck, all of Al's albums have at least a couple of brilliant tracks.


----------

